# What kind of wood is this? Oak?



## waterboy12 (Dec 30, 2012)

I cut down a tree on the family farm that had been blown down about a year ago. I thought this was oak before I cut into but now that I can see the grain...I'm not so sure. Thanks in advance. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/4ADFCBF7-21EC-47EB-A976-28D3325CD9AA-181-00000009B19603D8.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/5021545D-F17D-46A3-824A-A566D3CC788D-181-0000000AD4AD8800.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2012)

Got to see much better pics to make a guess. Many species look very similar and some species can look dissimilar from tree to tree. No offense but that quality of picture is not even good for showing the finished piece much less for ID. Member phinds and others can give you photo advice I am no good at it either.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well this isn't a finished piece. Just a piece of green wood that I cut into to get an idea of what it might look like. Species isn't really that important. I was just curious. So thanks anyways


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2012)

You posted it in the wood id section and asked our thoughts about what species it might be. I was just working from there to try and help you. Let's pursue it - this is always fun!


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll see what other pictures I can get. I'll try to up the quality of my photos while I'm at it.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 30, 2012)

waterboy12 said:


> I'll see what other pictures I can get. I'll try to up the quality of my photos while I'm at it.



Hey there, the problem your camera is having is it's slow shutter speed to compensate for the low light. Your best bet is to wait until day time and take it outside on some white paper and take a few shots, they should come out nice and clear.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like mulberry to me, but that's just a WAG.


----------



## phinds (Dec 31, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Looks like mulberry to me, but that's just a WAG.



Yeah, I agree w/ that


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are more pics. No sunlight when I left this morning so you've just got to make due. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/412D2416-83C8-434F-A376-A9F616DD70BF-181-000000C23453A29B.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/502C6A59-449D-4058-BD95-24BFC3924894-181-000000C239CD7E8A.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/F56350F6-E7D9-43BA-887C-230C38086855-181-000000C23CB7CDF2.jpg


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 31, 2012)

I should also add this tree stood about 40' tall and was about 20" at its base. From what I've seen of mulberry trees, this thing was way to big to be a mulberry.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 31, 2012)

From some of the research I've done it looks to be a maple of some kind. Maybe a sugar maple.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice pics good job. Mulberry can get that big - they do around here. The Doc and Paul may be right - the bark could pass for Mulberry and the wood color could too. Too bad you don't have any leaves from it.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never even heard of mulberry. Shows you how much I know. I guess I've got about 300lbs of mulberry bowl blanks now. Lol


----------



## phinds (Dec 31, 2012)

waterboy12 said:


> I've never even heard of mulberry. Shows you how much I know. I guess I've got about 300lbs of mulberry bowl blanks now. Lol



Go look at it on my site and see if it looks like your wood


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the help and for the link. That's an awesome resource.


----------

